# Router sled for end grain cutting boards



## Tooch (Apr 6, 2013)

So I have a few students making end-grain cutting boards, and am looking into making a small router sled to be able to flatten them after glue up.

Is anyone willing to share pictures/plans of their sleds? its not going to need to be crazy big, just something to accommodate boards 10" wide by 20" long (at the most).


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

Would this be an option for you Tooch?


----------



## Ajs73 (Mar 31, 2014)

Don't have any plans, but here's some
pics of mine. I made it out a my craftsman
radial saw table I got from their recall.


----------



## Ajs73 (Mar 31, 2014)

Can send more in depth pics if you need me to. Those are just 
ones I already have in my phone. Works great and easy to build


----------



## Tooch (Apr 6, 2013)

awesome guys thats what i'm looking for, thanks.

*Randy *I should have known to look for the Wood Wisperer, thanks for posting

*Andy*, are those marks every 3/4" for the bit? how do you hold the workpiece in there?


----------



## Ajs73 (Mar 31, 2014)

Double sided tape and/or shims. Yes the lines I drew every 3/4
then overlap the lines every pass. Seems to work good. Can't wait till
I get a good router bit though.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

Not the best pic. I made mine after looking at thewoodwhisperer


----------

